

Open-source robotics firm Willow Garage gives away $4 million worth of robots - eguizzo
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/robotics-software/050410-willow-garage-giving-away-11-pr2-robots-worth-over-4-million

======
lsb
The phrase "personal computer" was chosen to sound kind of edgy and futuristic
at the time (remember, computers were big basement-sized things then). That's
sort of how "personal robot" sounds now.

------
enomar
I love it. A PR (personal robot) revolution could have just as much impact (if
not more) as the PC revolution.

